# someone help



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys i fed my frogs yesterday after a good misting and everyone was moving and eating fine. today i look in the viv to give a nice misting and i notice that my lamasi was laying flat on his belly with his head in the moss. i was nervous opend the viv and went to give him a nice nudge and he wiggled a bit but he isnt moving well. hes moving like if hes handi cap.. now im looking at his body over and his front left leg at the hand seems to be stuck together like his toe pads. and his legs dont seem very strong. i know you guys are gonna ask me this question and the answer is yes. i feed them oftin and i also dust their flys every feeding. they really have everything they need so i dont understand why this happend.. now.. the other frog in the viv is as healthy as the day i got it. so what do i do? hes so slugish i dont think hes gonna make it another day or so.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

How are the temps in their setup?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

normally about a steady 75 during the day and a range of 69 to 72 at night.
fyi the frog just died about 10 mins after i posted the thread..


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

What kind of water are you using to mist with?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Did you interrupt it while it was shedding?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Put it in the fridge and send it out for a necropsy to DR. Frye. You`ll probably get the most info that way.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well it cant be the water because all the other frogs are perfectly fine with it.. also i treat the water with the repti water conditioner. but my girl friend did bring it to my attention that a few mornings she has woken up in the middle of the night and has noticed its been unuseually cold in the house. but im normally awake till 3 or 4 am and i check the temps befor i go to bed and i make sure their not under 68 dagrees but she said a few times she has woken up and the place has been 68 so i would imagin that the tanks might be a lil cooler since they are by the window in the living room. which are sealed shut which i didnt think would be a problem. so just for safety i re arranged the room and moved the tanks. as we speak im watching the temps just to see. i really hate losing a pet.. especially if it was to a stupid mistake. iv kept herps for yrs.. never had a unexplained loss like this.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I had the same exact thing happen to me a couple of weeks ago with my female azureus. I took her to the vet and they said it was a bacterial infection. I would recomend going to a vet to get the frog frozen and getting a necropsy by someone that knows what they are doing. I belive Dr. Frye doesn't do necropsies anymore but he'll help you find someone that can. Best way to rule out bacterial infection because if one frog has it the other can have it too! Sometimes frogs just die without explanation but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are some descriptions in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...y-rescue-force-feeding-metabolic-needs-5.html 

that may help you with restraining the frog. There were some pictures in that thread but they appear to have been lost with the upgrade. 

It is hard to get the cream to stick to the wet skin of the frog. It just takes some patience. 

Ed


----------

